# Simon Mayo's show



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is anyone else upset, like me, at the changes to Simon Mayo's Drivetime show on Radio 2? If you haven't caught it, lately, they have paired him up with Jo Whiley.
Now we have two, highly paid, presenters on the same show! The Simon Mayo show was my favourite on Radio 2. It needed nothing adding and nothing taking away, in my opionion


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, I agree 100%. I REALLY like some of the confessions, nearly as good as some of the great Terry Wogan’s “Janet and John” stories.

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I just don't know why they have done it. Could it be they are trying to get a woman into one of the prime time shows? If you think about it there aren't any others. We have Chris Evans, Ken Bruce, Jeremy Vine, Steve Wright and Simon Mayo in all the top slots.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I avoid Chris Evans at all costs. Not that listen to much radio now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can stand Evans, wakes me up but mega predictable, not as good as Wogan on a bad day, Bruce is great, Vine is a mega rude pratt, Wright used to be the best, but has lost it a bit, Mayo, I couldn't stand him until he got the drivetime slot, only heard the wiley/mayo show once so reserving judgement, not got over John Dunne going yet, or Johnnie Walker either.

On a similar vein, can we vote of that awful Page woman on Sunday afternoons, with her spine chilling laugh.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am with you on Elaine Page, Kev! We have to turn her off.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wrighty has the right attitude in regards to Elaaaiiine Paaaaaige!!

And as for Vanessa Feltz, for some reason I just want to punch her lights out, sanctimonious, patronising sycophantic screeching thing that she is! (Just to clear up any ambiguity here I am NOT a fan)

I still reckon Johnny Walker is the best they ever had, still love his 70’s programmes.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Feltz has one redeeming feature Andy, she's on when I'm a kip.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Feltz has one redeeming feature Andy, she's on when I'm a kip.


Sadly if I wake really early I forget it's HER and switch the radio on (and off again pretty quickly once she opens her squeaking trap)

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Keep your eye out for Johnnie Walker on your travels folks as apparently he likes "...travelling in a camper van"*


Graham:smile2:


*Wikipedia


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I don’t get to hear her show much but I quite like Lisa Tarbuck on Saturday evenings. I would have listened to a great duo, Radcliffe and Maconie weekday evenings but like most successful things it was moved to daytime on this radio 6 which I can’t get nor would I have bothered at that time of the day. Most presenters who would have been pirates or original radio 1 have now disappeared and been replaced by the next generation of radio 1 has beens. Time to move on. Is there a Saga radio ? Luckily we have a local commercial station that is unique in its local accents and humour and plays oldies. U105. A bit like forever fm in the peter Kay carshare series.

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not forgetting the frankenstein monster stand in https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b087nxg0


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I listen to Planet Rock now when in the car as it has a DAB radio









I only listen to R2 in the MH when driving it alone (if Mrs GMJ is following in the car) usually with very poor reception.

If we are both in the MH we just chat so don't listen to anything

Graham:smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I see that Vanessa Feltz has not filled in for Jeremy Vine, thank goodness, for a while. No one could get a word in edgeways when she "interviewed" them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bleeding Woss was in for Wrighty this afto, OFF went the radio, I had to listen to my Dire Straights CD


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too Kev. Well, turned the radio off, I mean, when Jonathan Ross came on. I thought he was banned from the BBC. Some people have short memories. Either that or the powers that be are, as I have long suspected, all about twelve years old.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I only listen to radio four :crying:

Sandra:wink2::wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I only listen to radio four :crying: Sandra:wink2::wink2:


Yes, the discerning listener Sandra.:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wossy, another name for Pratt!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had little time for him prior to the Andrew Sachs incident, I think he is scum.

In case anyone doesn't know about it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, I choose Radio 4 when Radio 2 is crap. That is mostly on Sunday afternoons when Elaine Page is on. Now it will be when Jonathan Ross is on. I am giving Jo Whiley a chance on Simon Mayo's show. Not impressed so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd really Pat as she's okay on her own shows when she did stand ins.

There is one called Richard Allinson who's quite good, Richard Madeley although he's not bad too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Wossy, another name for Pratt!
> 
> Andy


Are you calling me a Pratt Andy ?

I'm a sophisticated , hic , radio 4 listener

I've got news, weather, the latest book reviews, and plays

Plus woman's hour , cookery ect

No wonder I'm exhausted

Sandra:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No Sandra!!

“Wossy” as in Jonofon Woss HE’S the Pratt!

Or should that be Pwatt ??

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never find Radio 4 boring 

I love it 

Sometimes the plays are not to my liking 

But in general I love it 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I may be joining you, Sandra, if they keep dumbing down Radio 2. I used to enjoy the Chris Evans show but he, like many others, feels the need to invite lots of "celebrities" onto the show. Why are presenters so enamoured of celebrities? The One Show is the same  Even the news has to report the deaths of people we have never heard of.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

When we drove down to Spain last October we listened to loads of Deserts Island Discs episodes that I had dowloaded and put on a flash drive. So this year I will do the same again but increase the scope. 
Nice thing about recording stuff is you can be more fussy about what you listen to and of course it also goes for TV, especially ITV as you can cut out the adverts.:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I switch on at 6 am ish

And then it’s on till around 5 pm 

I love the diversity of the programmes , the discussions as I work around the house 

Although I’m not a great fan of dessert island discs choice of music sometimes 

I enjoy the lives of those on , and sometimes the music is a bonus

As it’s now here in the garden, the crows are calling to each other, not the most delightful of sounds 

But it’s good to know they live in a nearby tree 

A little bit of the country living in the town 

Sandra


----------

